# Arlington Hiring



## 1234hey

Has anyone recieved a card from Arlington?

I heard MBTA Academy in February, or maybe the SPA!


----------



## GodblessThearmy

I know a few of those guys, good department to work in.


----------



## 1234hey

I know a few as well and have heard good things about them from this forum and also from others I've talked to. I'm still waiting...


----------

